# can't see the forest / wood for the trees



## BriGuy

MODERATOR NOTE: This thread has been created from several previous threads on the same topic
NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Ce fil comprend plusieurs fils précédents sur le même thème


y a-t-il une expression equivalente en francais?

An expression used of someone who is too involved in the details of a problem to look at the situation as a whole: “The congressman became so involved in the wording of his bill that he couldn’t see the forest for the trees; he did not realize that the bill could never pass.”


----------



## Cha

On dit: " C'est l'arbre qui cache la forêt".


----------



## SummerLovin_Z

My french teacher gave me a list of french proverbs and its translated there as  "Les arbres empêchent de voir la forêt"


----------



## Sigismond

Non, l'expression consacrée est "l'arbre lui cache la forêt"


----------



## clairet

a very small point about BE, not affecting the meaning of the saying at all: we say "wood" instead of "forest" - "can't see the wood for the trees".


----------



## Cha

Cette expression est une image très simple d'une personne qui, dans une forêt, s'attacherait à regarder uniquement un arbre au lieu de considérer la forêt dans son ensemble. On dit donc qu'"un arbre cache la forêt" lorsque nous sommes fixés sur un détail précis qui nous empêche de juger une situation globale de façon objective.

from here


----------



## xtrasystole

Bonjour les amis 

J'ai des difficultés à traduire en français l'expression suivante : 
*'It's the "can't see the forest for the trees" problem'*. 

Je ne suis même pas sûr de bien comprendre ce qu'elle signifie. J'ai pensé un moment qu'elle correspondait à l'expression française de _"l'arbre qui cache la forêt"_, mais en y réfléchissant je ne crois pas que cela soit la même chose. 

Bref, que signifie exactement cette expression en anglais ? Quand l'utilise t'on ? Et comment la traduire en français ?

Merci par avance pour toutes les suggestions...


----------



## melu85

overly concerned with detail; not understanding the whole situation 

*Explanation:* Used when expressing that a person is focusing too much on specific problems and is missing the point *Examples:* I'm afraid you can't see the forest for the trees. - He often can't see the forest for the trees and needs to have the most relevant points explained to him.


----------



## wildan1

xtrasystole said:


> Bonjour les amis
> 
> J'ai des difficultés à traduire en français l'expression suivante :
> *'It's the "can't see the forest for the trees" problem'*.
> 
> Je ne suis même pas sûr de bien comprendre ce qu'elle signifie. J'ai pensé un moment qu'elle correspondait à l'expression française de _"l'arbre qui cache la forêt"_, mais en y réfléchissant je ne crois pas que cela soit la même chose.
> 
> Bref, que signifie exactement cette expression en anglais ? Quand l'utilise t'on ? Et comment la traduire en français ?


 
Oui, c'est le même concept exprimé en anglais au pluriel (il y a quand même plus qu'un seul arbre !) Les exemples donnés par les autres sont bons.

_C'est le problème de l'arbre qui cache la forêt..._


----------



## melu85

peut -être "avoir le nez dans le guidon"


----------



## archijacq

un (faux) problème qui occulte/masque tout le reste


----------



## xtrasystole

Bonsoir, et merci à tous pour les réponses. 



wildan1 said:


> c'est le même concept exprimé en anglais au pluriel ...
> _C'est le problème de l'arbre qui cache la forêt..._


Alors non, justement, je ne crois pas. L'expression anglaise _'the can't see the forest for the trees problem'_ et l'expression française _'l'arbre qui cache la forêt'_ ne me semblent pas correspondre à la même chose. 

Je suis d'accord avec ce qui a été dit précédemment : 

* 1/ Pour 'the can't see the forest for the trees problem'* : 


melu85 said:


> overly concerned with detail; not understanding the whole situation
> *Explanation:* Used when expressing that a person is focusing too much on specific problems and is missing the point *Examples:* I'm afraid you can't see the forest for the trees. - He often can't see the forest for the trees and needs to have the most relevant points explained to him.





GEmatt said:


> Je crois que ça veut dire perdre la vue globale d'une chose, car on se concentre trop sur les détails



* 2/ Pour 'l'arbre qui cache la forêt'* : 


archijacq said:


> un (faux) problème qui occulte/masque tout le reste




Pour moi, il me paraît évident que les deux expressions ne signifient pas la même chose, bien qu'il soit question d'arbres et de forêt dans chacune. 


Et _a priori_ je ne vois pas d'expression idiomatique en français qui correspond à l'expression idiomatique en anglais...


----------



## Franglais1969

Isn't it usually *les arbres lui cachent la forêt*?

_So you are saying this does not have the same meaning in French, _xtrasystole? 

I have checked four dicos, and they all give the French expression I just quoted as a translation.


----------



## Gil

> The New Dictionary of Cultural Literacy, Third Edition.  2002.
> can’t see the forest for the trees
> An expression used of someone who is too involved in the details of a problem to look at the situation as a whole: “The congressman became so involved in the wording of his bill that he couldn’t see the forest for the trees; he did not realize that the bill could never pass.”





> C'est l'arbre qui cache la forêt"
> Signification
> C'est un détail qui cache un ensemble de choses.
> Origine
> Cette expression est une image très simple d'une personne qui, dans une forêt, s'attacherait à regarder uniquement un arbre au lieu de considérer la forêt dans son ensemble. On dit donc qu'"un arbre cache la forêt" lorsque nous sommes fixés sur un détail précis qui nous empêche de juger une situation globale de façon objective.


Source: là
AMA, d'après ces sources, c'est sensiblement la même chose.


----------



## melu85

moi, je suis d'accord avec xtrasystole:les deux expressions n'ont pas tout à fait le même sens.
j'emploie "c'est l'arbre qui cache la forêt" dans le même sens que l'expression "c'est la partie visible de l'iceberg" (meaning there are other existing problems that are not talked about)


----------



## xtrasystole

Hmm... Oui, comme l'ami melu85 je ne parviens pas à trouver que c'est la même chose... 

Pour _'l'arbre qui cache la forêt'_, je trouve parfaite la définition donnée par archijacq : _"*un (faux) problème qui occulte/masque tout le reste*"_. 

Il ne s'agit donc pas de la définition de _'the can't see the forest for the trees problem',_ telle qu'elle a été donnée par melu85, GEmatt ou Gil : _"*expression used of someone who is too involved in the details of a problem to look at the situation as a whole*"_.


Il y a bien une différence entre ces deux définitions (bleue et marron), non ?


----------



## marcolo

J'abonde effectivement dans le sens de xtrasystole, les deux expressions sont différentes. Pour moi, c'est parce qu'en français, on ne considère qu'un arbre, alors que les anglais voient plusieurs arbres !

Par exemple :

L'équipe française de football de Lyon a de très bons joueurs, c'est une équipe de premier plan en Europe, mais c'est l'arbre qui cache la forêt, parce que le football français a beaucoup de problèmes pour attirer les meilleurs joueurs, les autres équipes françaises sont beaucoup moins fortes

I don't think that in english, you can say :

The french soccer team of Lyon has very good players, it is a top team among european ones, but you can't see the forest for the trees, ...

That sounds stupid, no ?

I like the suggestion of melu85 to translate "you can't see the forest for the trees" :

*Tu as le nez dans le guidon*, tu n'arrives pas à avoir une vue d'ensemble


----------



## GEmatt

marcolo said:


> That sounds stupid, no ?


Yes. My understanding then, thanks to this thread, is that the French expression applies to situations, whereas the English one applies more to people/mentalities. Hope I've got that right?


----------



## melu85

> the French expression applies to situations, whereas the English one applies to people/mentalities. Hope I've got that right?


Thank you for that GEmatt


----------



## xtrasystole

GEmatt said:


> My understanding then, thanks to this thread, is that the French expression applies to situations, whereas the English one applies more to people/mentalities.


Yes, dear GEmatt. I believe you might be not far from the truth there. 
However, I'm still trying to find a French equivalent to the English expression...


----------



## melu85

If you don't like "avoir la tête dans le guidon", what about "avoir des oeillères"?

moins idiomatique mais pour "coller" à votre phrase: c'est un problème de prise de  distance/ de mise en perspective/ manque de recul?


----------



## xtrasystole

Je ne sais pas... J'ai du mal à me faire une idée claire.
Peut-être si je laisse reposer ce fil de discussion...

En tout cas, merci à tous pour ce si intéressant échange !


----------



## Syntexte

Bonjour à tous (à nouveau),

J'ai un problème pour un traduire une phrase sur les environnementalistes : 
_Environmentalists are not seeing the forest for the trees ; or, more accurately, they are not seeing the trees for the forest._

Le contexte est que les partisans de l'environnement se concentrent plutôt sur le tout (la forêt, l'écosystème) que sur la partie (tel arbre, telle fleur).​Ma proposition (je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle veuille dire grand chose):
_Les environnementalistes __ne prennent pas la forêt pour les arbres ; ou, plus précisément, ils ne prennent pas les arbres pour la forêt_.


----------



## SwissPete

Trouvé ici (page 1:18) : 





> Les gens ont parfois tendance à s’attacher aux arbres au lieu d’envisager la forêt, [...]


Je te laisse le soin de décider si ça marche...


----------



## Syntexte

Génial, c'est une traduction professionnelle effectuée pour le sénat canadien, je ne peux pas rêver d'une traduction plus sérieuse. Je ne sais pas si je vais l'adopter (il me semble qu'on s'écarte du sens originel tout de même), mais c'est très intéressant. Merci Beaucoup !


----------



## pointvirgule

On dit habituellement que les arbres empêchent quelqu'un de voir la forêt, c.-à-d. que cette personne est trop concentrée sur les détails et n'envisage pas une situation dans son ensemble.

Dans votre phrase, on reprend cette expression en la retournant pour lui faire dire le contraire :

_Les arbres empêchent les environnementalistes de voir la forêt ; ou, plus précisément, c'est la forêt qui les empêche de voir les arbres. _


----------



## Syntexte

Merci beaucoup! C'est la conclusion à laquelle j'étais en train de parvenir après de multiples recherches sur google, où je me suis aperçu que l'expression "Can't see the forest for the trees" était partout traduite par "L'arbre cache souvent la forêt". Merci encore à SwissPete dont le message m'a encouragé à chercher sur google, et merci à Pointvirgule pour son excellente proposition!


----------



## pr6

je cherche à traduire l'expression: 
*they CAN’T SEE THE WOOD FOR THE TREES*

[...]


----------



## la grive solitaire

_C'est l'arbre qui cache la forêt_?  ( Ils ne voient que les détails, pas l'ensemble...)


----------



## livvie

Hello,

I agree with massromantic although your sentence does seem a bit odd. 

I don't see how you can use the expression 'can't see the woods for the trees' in any other manner!

C'est l'arbre qui cache la forêt (as la grive solitaire).


----------



## la grive solitaire

Salut pr6,

Un peu plus de contexte ne ferait pas de mal...   Tu ne voudrais pas nous donner la phrase qui précède _They can’t see the wood*s* for the trees; they may own a decent-sized home but they still need more space_ ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je suis surpris de voir que la tradcution suivante n'a pas déjà été proposée :
_He can't see the forest for the trees / il voit les choses par le petit bout de la lorgnette_.
D’après Robert (le dictionnaire, pas mon boucher), c'est ne considérer des choses qu’un aspect accessoire dont on exagère l’importance.
(Quand on regarde par l'oculaire - le petit bout - des jumelles, on ne voit plus qu'un détail, en grand, et on ne voit plus la globalité)


----------



## clairet

As I understand the common English phrase "(X) can't see the wood for the trees" (note the plural - the phrase doesn't exist in the singular), it means that X fails to see beyond a mass of details (plural) to what other people can see is a situation that those details constitute.  It does not mean that X fails to see the situation because she is concentrating on one particular detail - to cover that, we'd use some other expression such as "X is so fixated on (detail Y) that she can't see the big picture".  So although the quoted explanation given by Cha and Gil for "c'est l'arbre qui cache la forêt" seems initially to suggest that the phrase works as a translation of "can't see the wood for the trees", I think it fails to do so because its emphasis is on the one seemingly key detail which prevents the whole being grasped.  JeanDeSponde's suggestion above (looking through binoculars) fails for the same reason.

So I think we are still looking for a good translation, if "le nez dans le guidon" won't do (as maybe this thread suggests http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=165159).  Mgarizona's first suggestion at #8?


----------



## wildan1

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je suis surpris de voir que la tradcution suivante n'a pas déjà été proposée :
> _He can't see the forest for the trees / il voit les choses par le petit bout de la lorgnette_.
> D’après Robert (le dictionnaire, pas mon boucher), c'est ne considérer des choses qu’un aspect accessoire dont on exagère l’importance.
> (Quand on regarde par l'oculaire - le petit bout - des jumelles, on ne voit plus qu'un détail, en grand, et on ne voit plus la globalité)


We do say _looking through the other end of the binoculars/telescope_, JDS, but I never thought of that as equivalent to _cannot see the forest for the trees_--it suggests considering others' point of view or reactions from afar to yours, close up.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Wildan:


> We do say looking through the other end of the binoculars/telescope, JDS, [...]


This is a common misunderstanding of the expression - the _petit bout_ is the eyepiece, not the _other end_...
(And I'm afraid I could not understand "from afar to yours, close up")

I think I can see your excellent point, Clairet: the point is not that one _chooses _to concentrate on minor details (as with the _lorgnette_), but that one simply is not able to to see the big picture.

_Avoir le nez dans le guidon_ usually means that one is too busy on menial (but mandatory) tasks to grasp the full picture. One is victim of circumstances, not lack of intelligence.
This would perfectly fit the following example from _Linguee_:
_I have some sympathy with the last speaker: sometimes the Committee on Budgetary Control gets so involved with the important work they are doing, that they are unable to see the wood for the trees._
Here, I could say _le comité [...] a tellement le nez dans le guidon du fait de ses tâches prioritaires qu'il perd de vue l'ensemble du problème._
Note though that the _...for the trees_ part is not the _...guidon_ part - consequence, not cause.

I fail to see how the _...guidon_ or _...lorgnette_ could that apply to e.g. _Meanwhile, since many initiatives have claimed the label of 'socially responsible', consumers can no longer see the wood for the trees_.

Now the FreeDictionary gives this definition & example:
_If someone can't see the wood for the trees, they are unable to  understand what is important in a situation because they are giving too  much attention to details. "After you've spent years researching a single topic you get to a point where you can't see the wood for the trees"._
This, though, is a case where the _lorgnette_ would fit: _après avoir passé des années concentré sur un sujet unique d'étude, on finit par ne plus voir les choses que par le petit bout de la lorgnette_.

To wrap up my reflection on _...for the trees_, it seems to me that this expression is neutral - it describes a result (missing the whole picture), but not a cause, as with the previous French suggestions.
(This is a real French / English divide - theorizing vs. pragmatism...)
I think of _avoir les yeux trop près de l'écran pour voir le film_ - but there is a clear mismatch in the _niveau de langue_...
Why not simply _être perdu dans les détails_ - not very glamour, I'll give you that, but neutral...?


----------



## clairet

JeanDeSponde said:


> Wildan:
> 
> To wrap up my reflection on _...for the trees_, it seems to me that this expression is neutral - it describes a result (missing the whole picture), but not a cause, as with the previous French suggestions.
> (This is a real French / English divide - theorizing vs. pragmatism...)
> I think of _avoir les yeux trop près de l'écran pour voir le film_ - but there is a clear mismatch in the _niveau de langue_...
> Why not simply _être perdu dans les détails_ - not very glamour, I'll give you that, but neutral...?



JeanDeSponde, I think that's exactly right - the "wood/trees" expression is neutral, and not about any particular external cause (it contains its own cause - "for the trees", i.e. all the detail prevents seeing the big picture; there is an external cause in that people differ in their abilities to see beyond the detail but that is what the expression itself forthrightly describes in a way applicable to any circumstances).  That's why several suggested expressions which are well adapted for particular circumstances don't work for others, as you and the earlier discussion illustrate.  So I agree with your idea of a neutral expression even if it's not very exciting (better than misleading!).

However, I quite liked "too close to the screen to see the film".  I'm afraid I didn't understand your comment about it's being at the wrong level of the language.  My objection would be that in English at least there is an implication that the subject is not being objective about something because she is too close in the sense of being personally involved - the "wood/trees" expression contains no such implication (the fact that such involvement is one of many possible underlying causes is irrelevant to the expression).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Sorry about the _niveau de langage_ - I meant that my suggestion was rather informal, casual, and could hardly be used in the minutes of the House of Commons...


----------



## clairet

JeanDeSponde said:


> Sorry about the _niveau de langage_ - I meant that my suggestion was rather informal, casual, and could hardly be used in the minutes of the House of Commons...



OK, I see.  However, "X can't see the wood for the trees" is equally informal in English.  In the minutes of the H of C it could only appear as something said by a speaker (it is very easy to imagine an MP saying it of an opponent).  It is a pejorative statement and quite rude if addressed directly - "you can't..etc"


----------



## Sigismond

Alors pourquoi pas : "He can't see the forest for the tree!"


----------



## clairet

Sigismond said:


> Alors pourquoi pas : "He can't see the forest for the tree!"



As already explained, that expression does not exist in English.


----------



## Mikeo38

The insurance company has sent me a mass of stuff about a change to my policy. As seems to be the case with all insurance companies, it's hard to find the essential points from all the bumpf.  So can I say: "il y a beaucoup de pièces jointes et je suis perdu dans les détails" (?)
I've steered clear of "seeing the wood for the trees" (voir l'arbre qui cache la forêt) on account of the controversy above!
But as a matter of interest could I say in my case, "mais hélas l'arbre cache la forêt" (?)
I hope the above won't be considered as copy editing.
M


----------

